# Another conventional slingshot competition in Suzhou 2014.10.19



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

We like slingshot game, not just challenge yourself and rival, or it was a very good learning opportunity.In the game, all sorts of shooters and skills came out.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Really enjoyed looking at all the pictures of other shooters.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

These pictures are great. They just make me want to shoot!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the photos. I was delighted to see a few women present as well.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks for sharing..what a great group there is for this shooting day~Fun was had by all~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice pictures!! Different styles, bands, tubes, simple slingshots, most technology slingshots, men, women...........there was some of everything!!!  and one of the prizes was a compound bow......right? 

Very nice

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing,looks like a lot of fun with some good people
Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Enjoyed the pictures, thanks


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

In China,gun is banned,so there are man slingshoters


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

In such company, one would have no choice but to learn and know how to shoot!! I wish I had access to such an enthusiastic team!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, man! Thanks for posting these pics; it's always good to see these gatherings you folks have over there...I'm jealous!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Very awesome. It would be great to see some more info about the six million dollar man appendage on the one man's hand.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Growing up, I only had my brother to shoot SS's with.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

sounds like you all had a great time, its what the sport is all about 

-HP Slingshots


----------

